# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Morag Bellingham ( Cornelia Frances)

## Abigail

She has appeared in Home & Away on and off for 19 years as Alf Stewart's sister Morag Bellingham, hosted the Australian version of The Weakest Link and written her autobiography. Actress Cornelia Frances' character Morag has has just signed up to star in Summer Bay for the next six months.

Digital Spy chats to the 66-year-old her about forthcoming storylines, the gap that long-running star Kate Ritchie (Sally Fletcher) will leave when she exits the show later this year and how it feels to be return home - albeit briefly - to England after 15 years.

You're back with Home and Away now after a six-month break - what storylines can we expect to see Morag involved in?
"Are you aware of the young character called Aiden? Well he's a young boy, he's very angry at the world. He's about 16 or 17. He's very angry and Morag wants to know why because she's taken a bit of a shine to him. But he's angry with her because he's like 'what the hell do you want?'. So there's lots of lovely dialogue that goes on between him and I - I take him under my wing and I find out what's wrong with him. We know that eventually he moves into the house I'm living in. So I sort of adopt him in a way.

"And there's another storyline which sees an ex-lover of mine come in as a detective to solve a murder, but it's actually not a murder and Morag becomes Miss Marple and finds out exactly what did happen and solves a mystery. That entails an awful lot and we're just about to film that when I get back to Australia. Beyond that, I honestly don't know. We get [the storylines] about two or three weeks in advance."

After all these years are they still keeping you on your toes with the storylines?
"Oh yes, I mean I've been with Home and Away for 19 years so she's an ongoing character and I've just signed up for six months permanently. I can't tell you how long it's going to last or anything - even I don't know!"

Kate Ritchie's (Sally Fletcher) due to leave soon, after 20 years with the soap. Do you think it will leave a big gap when she does go?
"No, not at all. Well obviously it will for a little while, but there are new characters coming in all the time and the fact that she's been there for 20 years will mean it will leave a hole. But that will be filled and people will take to the newer characters as well and at the moment, they're all absolutely stunned that she's gone because she's been there since she was eight years old and grown up with it. But that gap will be filled... It won't be the same - It will be different, though!

"A lot of people are with Home and Away for a long time and then leave. Soaps are so quick and the turnover of storylines just changes all the time that people do eventually forget and gravitate to other characters. I can't say more than that really...she's such a lovely girl and we'll all miss her very much, but as I say it's very quick and we have to get used to that and move on."

Do you think you'll follow in Kate's footsteps and quit or do you like having the door always open for Morag to return?
"No, no - the longer I work on it the better. There's very little work going on in Australia and you reach a certain age that you have to gracefully retire if you're not after work any more. Morag's always missed when she goes, which is a lovely compliment to me. I really adore playing her and I get a lot of people saying 'when are you coming back?'. I always do go back. If I left, it wouldn't create such a hole [as Kate] but it's nice that people ask you when you're coming back."

Do you have any plans to write another book like you did a few years ago or do some more presenting work?
"Yes, just before I got here I found out that I'd been robbed. So they took everything, including my laptop. I was actually writing, I was doing two different books that were on that laptop that I can never replace. So that's gone. I'll have to start again but there you go, we have to live with that."

So you've got busy times ahead of you then?
"Well I don't know. It depends when I'm next going to get robbed! You can't ever replace what you've written when it's gone. I mean I know the storyline but word for word that you're happy with - that's gone forever. I can't re-do that so I'll have to start on something else. I don't think you can re-write something that you can't go and look back at and change and edit - it's not the same."

You were born in England, how are you finding your visit back here this time?
"Well it's been 15 years since I came home last. It's a very long time. I did two pantos about 15 or 16 years ago. I'm home once I get off that plane and when I get off the plane in Australia, I'm home. So I've got two homes which is really lovely.

"This time, I've met two nieces that I had never seen before. My two nephews have grown 15 years since I last saw them so they're young men now. When I left [for Australia], they were young boys and that's always very interesting to see them. My sister doesn't change, my brother doesn't change. It's lovely to come back. It's been too long and I hope it won't be as long next time. Who knows - it could be the last time, though. There's always a telephone to get on to. I don't feel that far away, really."

----------

lizann (18-02-2008)

----------


## Perdita

Never knew she was born in Britain, I like her, think she is a good actress.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Cornelia Frances has revealed she has loved reigniting the battle of wills between her character Morag and her niece Roo Parker.

 Morag - who's returned to Summer Bay to help save her brother Alf from jail - is set to stay on for six months to take care of things while he takes a trip, as actor Ray Meagher has been away on stage in Priscilla in London.

Veteran soap star Cornelia said: "Morag reluctantly comes back to Summer Bay and takes over, and Roo comes back and they've always had a big confrontation because Morag took care of her when she was a teenager."

She went on: "She knows exactly what Roo is about, she's grown up, it's now 20 years later and Roo knows she can't get away with anything with Morag - and Morag knows she has everything on Roo.

"And there's some lovely scenes that we do together - little barbed comments, so that's something to look forward to."

Cornelia added she enjoys working with Georgie Parker, who plays her niece Roo.

She said: "I love Georgie.

"We did a scene last night and it was just so moving, because we're about at the end when Morag was about to go again.

"She's great and she's got the character down to a tee and it's fantastic. The underlying, conniving Roo is there."


PA

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad Morag is staying on for a while.

----------


## Perdita

Cornelia Frances has revealed some upcoming storylines for her character in Home and Away.

The actress, who plays lawyer Morag Bellingham in the show, said that her character is due to return to Summer Bay for a few months to oversee her brother Alf Stewart's affairs while he is travelling around the world.

Frances told Holy Soap: "When Alf asks her to take care of Summer Bay she reluctantly does. 

"Given the fact that her husband's died, she's not given up her practice but she's not had anything to do for a year and then she comes to look after Summer Bay - she's suddenly got quite confused about what she actually wants out of life."

Frances also revealed that there will be tension between Morag and her niece Roo when she returns, saying: "It's been 20 years but Morag is still the same irascible person she always was and there is a lot of confrontation between her and Roo."

DS

----------


## Perdita

Cornelia Frances has completed filming her latest stint in Home and Away.

The actress, who returned to screens as Summer Bay stalwart Morag Bellingham at the beginning of the year, shot her final scene late last week, The Daily Telegraph reports.

Some newspapers have suggested that Frances's departure came abruptly, but a spokesperson for the soap dismissed the speculation as "ridiculous" and insisted that she merely reached the end of her guest contract.

"Cornelia has wrapped up her current guest stint," the representative said. "Morag is a much-loved Summer Bay character and we're sure we'll see her back in the Bay.

"She was signed as a guest artist - her time in this current stint was determined before she began filming."

Frances recently expressed a desire to stay in Home and Away on a permanent basis, confessing that she does not enjoy "coming and going". She has played Morag on and off since 1988.

Luke Jacobz and Tessa James also recently announced their departures from the show.


DS


 :Sad:   I like her, hope she comes back for longer next time

----------


## Abigail

I wish Morag would stay permanently  :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

> I wish Morag would stay permanently


I agree - Morag is a great addition to Home and Away and I wish she would stay permanently.

----------


## tammyy2j

Any chance she will take step kids Charlie and Ruby and niece Roo with her please

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Cornelia Frances has revealed that she has "good genes".

The 70-year-old Australian actress, who left her role as Morag in the soap in April last year, said that she likes to indulge in good food, alcohol and the odd cigarette.

Frances told New Idea magazine: "I've been blessed with good genes but I hated it when I put on weight. Last year I happened to do a play and I walked to the theatre every day so I lost 10kg. I've put on a little bit but I'm okay with it.

"I never put on weight growing up and then you sort of get this middle age spread and you think, 'No Corny, no good, I feel sluggish'. Now I try not to sit on the sofa for too long. I don't do anything diet-wise. I'm very naughty - I'm half-Dutch and half-Irish so I eat and I cook rich food."

Frances admitted that she used to be proud of her breasts "because they stayed up on their own", but added that they've "gone down a bit now". She also revealed that she likes her eyes.

She said: "I eat bad food, I drink and I smoke. I'm 70 and I've lasted this long so I see no reason to stop!"

Shortly before leaving Home and Away, Frances revealed that she wanted to become a regular on the show, saying: "I don't like coming and going. Nobody does; it's very unsettling."

----------

Siobhan (11-01-2012)

----------


## gillyH1981

delete

----------


## gillyH1981

delete

----------

lizann (18-10-2015), Nell532 (18-10-2015), Pantherboy (17-10-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

when alf called her up about james i was happy that they hadn't forgotten her and was hoping she'd come back and god bless

----------

lizann (18-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

great news

----------


## gillyH1981

Cornelia Francis to return as Morag Bellingham next year.

http://www.backtothebay.net/news/201...to-summer-bay/


This is a spoiler so should stay in the spoiler thread.

----------

TaintedLove (20-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

It is under spoilers

----------


## Dazzle

I've missed Morag.  I'm hoping this is a sign the new(ish) boss is trying to take H&A back to its roots.

----------

maidmarian (18-10-2015), Pantherboy (19-10-2015), Perdita (19-10-2015)

----------


## Ames449

I love how morag and Alf interact! They are great on screen together. It will be great to see that again.

----------

Dazzle (19-10-2015), maidmarian (19-10-2015), Pantherboy (19-10-2015), Perdita (19-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I've missed Morag.  I'm hoping this is a sign the new(ish) boss is trying to take H&A back to its roots.


Me too, hopefully she wil be back for a long term  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (19-10-2015), Pantherboy (19-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

..

----------

maidmarian (28-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away fans will be welcoming back a familiar face next year as Morag Bellingham returns to Summer Bay.

Cornelia Frances is reprising her role as the much-loved character, having made her last appearance in the show two years ago in 2013.

Leah, Morag and Irene in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5

The actress was recently spotted filming on location, sparking speculation that Morag was set to make another comeback.

Her son Lawrence later confirmed the rumours on his Instagram account, but noted her disappointment that it won't be a regular return.

He said: "Mum will be back in Home And Away in Jan/Feb, 2016 but won't be regular which she also wishes it was."

Back in 2011, Frances surprised fans by revealing that she would love to be a permanent character. Up until that point, it had always been assumed that she came and went by choice.

Sasha prepares to enter court.
Â© Channel 5
Morag was last seen in Summer Bay in 2013

She said previously: "Of course I'd like to stay, and I don't like coming and going. Nobody does - it's very unsettling.

"Whenever they ask me back, it's a compliment. But she's a very strong character, and maybe it's hard to write for [her] all of the time, but I'd like to be there all of the time."


digitalspy

----------

Dazzle (28-10-2015), FunkyMonkey (08-10-2016), maidmarian (28-10-2015), Pantherboy (28-10-2015), tammyy2j (28-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away producer Lucy Addario has revealed the details surrounding Morag  Bellingham's long-awaited return, confirming that it will be linked with Charlotte King's murder trial.

It was announced last year that Cornelia Frances would be reprising her role as the much-loved character, having made her last appearance on the show in 2013.

Morag will return to Summer Bay after Alf calls on her for help in representing a resident who is wrongly accused of killing Charlotte, following her death in Australia's season finale last year.

Addario told *TV Week*: "Alf calls on Morag to defend someone who has been accused of Charlotte's murder. She is ruthless and determined. "

Teasing what else fans can look forward to in 2016, Addario said: "There is a lot coming up in the first half of the year. 

"There will be a wedding and the arrival of the Morgan family. Amongst all that drama, there is going to be a proposal, a court case that may see a Summer Bay favourite locked up for years and some new romances!"

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016), lizann (27-01-2016), Pantherboy (26-01-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Home and Away Spoiler News!*


*Fan Favourite Back On Set!*

Filming has taken place at Palm Beach this week for the return of a much-loved character in 2017.


*Morag to return in 2017!*

We can reveal that the much-loved character of Morag Bellingham will be making another return to Summer Bay in 2017.

*Cornelia Frances*, who has played the feisty character on and off since 1988, commenced filming at Palm Beach this week in scenes with *Shane Withington* (John Palmer).

Moragâs first episode appearance in Home and Away aired on 7 June 1988, as the oft-mentioned sister of established characters Alf and Celia Stewart, arriving for the wedding of her niece, Roo to her high-school love interest, Frank. The wedding, however didnât go ahead as planned and Morag left Summer Bay soon after. Morag returned, now as a member of the main cast, to the series in 1989 for the wedding of Frank and her newly-discovered daughter (and arch nemesis), Bobby Simpson. She stayed on for 9 months, before leaving the series once again.

Moragâs next return to the series was after the death of Bobby in 1993. She was then exiled from Summer Bay after it was learnt by Ailsa that she was trying to manipulate Summer Bay to gain custody of her grandson, Sam. She made a surprise comeback in 2001 as the judge presiding over the infamous Dani Sutherland vs. Kane Phillips trial, then made subsequent appearances on a regular basis over the next decade.

Moragâs most recent appearance came earlier this year, when she represented Zac MacGuire following his arrest for the suspected murder of Charlotte King. During her tenure she butted heads with Detective Dylan Carter, and was later able to provide Kat with information on his shady dealings.

Whilst we canât reveal anything about the storyline that brings about her latest stint, we can confirm that Morag will once again be back in a professional capacity, for approximately 2-3 weeks.

By our calculations, viewers can expect to see Morag back on Australian screens around March-April 2017.

BTTB


(Does Morag's return, & her scenes with John, have something to do with what has been posted recently on the John & Marilyn thread??.........)

----------

Dazzle (08-10-2016), FunkyMonkey (08-10-2016), Perdita (08-10-2016), TaintedLove (11-10-2016), tammyy2j (12-10-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

For god's sake. Bring her back permanently. She wants it, the fans want it, and she's a great character!

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016), FunkyMonkey (17-10-2016), kaz21 (11-10-2016), Nell532 (14-10-2016), Pantherboy (11-10-2016), Perdita (11-10-2016), TaintedLove (11-10-2016), tammyy2j (12-10-2016)

----------


## FunkyMonkey

> For god's sake. Bring her back permanently. She wants it, the fans want it, and she's a great character!


I agree. I'd love to see her back permanently.

----------

Dazzle (17-10-2016), Pantherboy (17-10-2016), Perdita (17-10-2016)

----------


## FunkyMonkey

> For god's sake. Bring her back permanently. She wants it, the fans want it, and she's a great character!


I agree. I'd love to see her back permanently.

----------

kaz21 (17-10-2016)

----------


## pyrocanthus

I remember her as Sister Scott in The Young Doctors, I  wish they would reprise this soap.

----------

Pantherboy (17-10-2016), Perdita (17-10-2016), TaintedLove (17-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away will be bringing back Morag Bellingham as John Palmer stands trial for the Summer Bay bushfires.

Fans may have already been aware that Morag (Cornelia Frances) would be making another guest appearance on the Aussie soap, but details about her return had been kept under wraps until now. Major spoilers for UK viewers follow...

Morag will be called upon by John's desperate wife Marilyn, who is determined to prevent him from getting a lengthy jail sentence.

Viewers know that an unwell John was responsible for starting a series of fires that wreaked havoc in the Bay â and caused Billie Ashford's cancer that led to her death.

However, when John is appointed an insouciant legal aid lawyer to represent him in court, it really does look the odds are against him.

Unimpressed by Lachlan the lawyer, Marilyn is advised by Irene and Roo to call feisty Morag â who last turned up in the beachside town to defend Zac MacGuire when he was wrongly arrested on suspicion of murdering Charlotte King.

TV Week reports that Morag will soon be arriving at the Palmer's doorstop, but sadly for Marilyn and John it isn't all good news.

Although Morag is happy to help John as much as she can, she is also keen to be realistic about the fight they are facing, and warns the pair that it won't be easy. But can Morag 
prevent John from going to jail?

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (20-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away welcomes back fan favourite Morag Bellingham later this month as she arrives back in Summer Bay to save John Palmer from a jail sentence.  

John has a tough battle ahead as he faces trial over his recent string of arson attacks in the Bay, but his chances aren't looking too good when his lawyer doesn't seem to be taking the case seriously enough.

Determined to help, Roo Stewart steps in by making contact with Morag (Cornelia Frances) and urging her to take on the case. Always prepared to help a Summer Bay resident who's in trouble, no-nonsense Morag arrives in town and quickly gets to work.

Morag's proposal is to argue diminished responsibility so that John won't have to spend any time in jail, but she warns that they'll have a tough fight on their hands.


Morag Bellingham returns in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
An alternative solution crops up when Morag receives a call from the prosecutor, who's prepared to give John a minimum sentence if he pleads guilty.

Tempted by the option of spending just two years in jail, John seriously considers the idea â much to the distress of his wife Marilyn.

Morag also can't resist interfering in Roo's love life when she discovers that her niece has started up a new romance with a younger guy called James.

When Morag "helpfully" points out that James is the same age as Roo's daughter Martha, Roo (Georgie Parker) gets just as spiteful by pointing out that at least she's trying not to end up alone and bitter like Morag. Will Morag back off?


Morag Bellingham returns in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, May 17 and Thursday, May 18 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (06-05-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Sunday Telegraph article today. Cornelia Frances (Morag) has been diagnosed with cancer.


*TV legend Cornelia Frances in fight for life after being diagnosed with cancer.*

SHE might have come to fame as the nasty nurse Sister Scott in 1970s soapie Young Doctors but TV legend Cornelia Frances has been having a real health drama as she battles cancer.

The 76-year-old star â who also played Barbara Hamilton in 1980s soapie Sons And Daughters, was a quiz show queen in The Weakest Link and still pops up as the âevilâ Morag in Home and Away â has opened up about her health battles in 2017.

And she also revealed she came across an even meaner medico than her fictional character.

âI had only just come out of surgery, and dealing with a fractured hip, which hurt like hell, when this nurse came to my bed and said: âGet up and walkâ! I thought: This is worse than Sister Scott,â Francis said with a hearty laugh.

âShe wasnât joking either. But I soon adopted my âMorag stanceâ and politely put her in her place.

âIt turned out she hadnât checked my charts and was unaware I had just had surgery. Now, Sister Scott would never made such a careless mistake.â

But while she can laugh now, things were looking very serious at one point.

âI swear I have had a hex placed on me for the past 12 months,â she said.

âI discovered I had bladder cancer. This then spread to my hip bone which fractured, and then I almost died from loss of blood due to an ulcer in my throat. Despite all this, I am still here, as the old song goes.â

Frances said it is only thanks admits that if not for the work of some brilliant surgeons and the love of her son, Lawrence, she would never have made it.

âWhen I got the ulcer in my throat, I did truly believe that this time my luck had finally run out,â Frances said.

She was bleeding so heavily from the ulcer during surgery that things were touch and go.

âI was a total mess according to my surgeon. He told me he didnât believe they could get me back from the brink but somehow they did,â she said.

Francis found out she had cancer when going for a general check-up and, ironically, she received the cancer news at Royal North Shore Hospital, which was used as the set for the fictional Albert Memorial Hospital in Young Doctors.

âI was told that I did indeed have cancer and it had metastasised to my pelvic bone. I just froze as I heard that word, and thought: Oh please God, I know I havenât been a practising Catholic for many years but I am still a believer, help me.â

She also received plenty of help from her son, who sneaked McDonaldâs and chocolate bars into his motherâs hospital room â an offence that would have sent Sister Scott incandescent with rage.

â(But) with the way hospital food can taste, it was a Godsend,â she said.

She is not yet in remission but has high hopes for 2018 and perhaps a 30th season on Home and Away with her recurring guest role as Ray âAlfâ Meagherâs evil sister Morag.

âI would dearly love to go back to Summer Bay but havenât heard anything as yet,â she said.

----------

tammyy2j (08-01-2018)

----------


## lizann

hope she fights it

----------

Pantherboy (07-01-2018), tammyy2j (08-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Prayers for a full and speedy recovery  xx

----------

Pantherboy (07-01-2018), tammyy2j (08-01-2018)

----------


## TaintedLove

Cornelia/Morag is a National Treasure....no, make that  - International Treasure loved the world over.

My heart sank reading the news. My love and heartfelt prayers that her cancer goes into remission. We`re all rooting for you Cornelia the Goddess of Soap Land.
 :Wub: 
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------

lizann (09-01-2018), Pantherboy (07-01-2018), Perdita (08-01-2018), tammyy2j (08-01-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

The dreaded C hits another, wish her good recover in her tough battle, prayers for her

----------

lizann (09-01-2018), Pantherboy (08-01-2018), Perdita (08-01-2018), TaintedLove (08-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.who.com.au/home-and-away...ed-with-cancer

Hope she can beat this terrible illness  :Sad:

----------


## Pantherboy

The Ch9 show 'A Current Affair' had a story on Cornelia tonight (I am not sure if you will be able to view the videos in these articles):


*Frail Cornelia Frances vows to keep fighting 'painful' cancer*

https://startsat60.com/health/big-is...painful-cancer

_Home and Away_ star Cornelia Frances, well known for playing Morag Bellingham on the Aussie soap, has vowed to keep fighting her cancer, as she gave a brave and honest interview from her hospital bed.

The soap star, 76, first revealed she was fighting bladder cancer last month, and said she got the diagnosis in 2017 following a series of health scares.

Now, speaking on A Current Affair, she revealed her dramatic transformation as she continues to bravely fight the disease. Lying back in her bed in a hospital gown, the star wore large glasses to greet the showâs host, but kept her winning humour throughout.

âIâm fine, albeit whatâs inside me, but really feeling OK,â she insisted. âThe pain comes and goes but you expect that. Itâs path of the cause.â

However, she insisted: âIâm going to fight it, by God I am.â

Speaking about her glittering career on TV, with top shows including _The Weakest Link_,_ Young Doctors_ and _Home and Away,_ she added: âThatâs 60 years of being in the industry which has thrilled me, itâs been a wonderful road and Iâve loved every minute.â

Sheâs made a name for herself thanks to her strong female roles, and is well known for her frosty attitude on screen â a far cry from her friendly nature in real life.

âEverybody knows Iâm a b***h. Being naughty and wicked is great fun,â she joked. Asked if sheâs keeping that strong mentality now, she said: âItâs a hard road but weâll get there.â

She went on: âThe nurses are really really sweet, except one from the other hospital, whoâs an absolute tyrant.â

As her friends revealed sheâs never received a Logie award, despite being nominated six times, she added: âItâs a public opinion. They like nice ladies, not b*****s or nasty people. Iâve enjoyed it, and being nominated is an honour.

âIâve been very lucky, and I thanks all the producers who hired me.â

Meanwhile, as she was shown footage of her on her past TV shows, she said: âIâve loved every soap Iâve been on, itâs hard not to. Iâve loved every one of them.

Frances rose to fame on Aussie soap _Young Doctors_ in which she played the acid-tongued Sister Scott.

She also appeared on _Sons and Daughters_ before taking on the role of Alfâs evil sister Morag on _Home and Away_. 

Revealing her cancer battle for the first time earlier this year, told the Daily Telegraph that she almost didnât make it through 2017 after undergoing surgery for the ulcer in her throat.

âI swear I have had a hex placed on me for the past 12 months,â she said at the time. âI discovered I had bladder cancer. This then spread to my hip bone which fractured, and then I almost died from loss of blood due to an ulcer in my throat. Despite all this, I am still here, as the old song goes.â

Her surgeon told her he âdidnât believe they could get me back from the brinkâ after she started bleeding heavily during the procedure. Despite the hard run, Frances always said she would fight the disease.

Frances was the third Home and Away star in recent years to be diagnosed with cancer.

Johnny Ruffo, who played Chris Harrington on the show, underwent surgery and radiation therapy last year after being diagnosed with brain cancer.



...also:

*TV legend Cornelia Frances determined to battle cancer.

SHEâS graced our TV screens for six decades. Actress Cornelia Frances is now facing her toughest challenge*

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment...d836991cad6797


*'Best b---- on TV' in fight of her life*

https://www.msn.com/en-au/entertainm...cid=spartandhp

----------


## Perdita

https://www.newidea.com.au/cornelia-...ttle-interview

 :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment...f14e70d8c96908

My favourite character next to Alf .... RIP Cornelia   :Crying:

----------

lizann (29-05-2018), Pantherboy (29-05-2018), tammyy2j (29-05-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

RIP Cornelia.  She put up a brave fight against the evil big C. And farewell to Morag.

----------

Perdita (29-05-2018), tammyy2j (29-05-2018)

----------


## CuriousCase

Very sad, though comforting to see the likes of Emily Symon, Lynne McGranger, Ray Meagher-- even Paul O'Brien-- post to insta with their condolences.

----------

Pantherboy (29-05-2018), tammyy2j (29-05-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

RIP Cornelia Frances

----------

Pantherboy (29-05-2018)

----------


## Katy

Sad news, Morag was one of my favourites

----------

Pantherboy (29-05-2018)

----------


## lizann

she started out as such a hateful villian who abandoned bobby and then became very likeable i hope the show gives the character a good send off #legend

rip

----------

Pantherboy (29-05-2018), tammyy2j (31-05-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

For anyone interested, this Cornelia Frances - Morag tribute was put on youtube this afternoon:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gNDd5N0zFbo&t=14s

----------

tammyy2j (03-06-2018)

----------


## lizann

why did her family publish the photo of her sick dying in hospital bed, very distasteful, poor woman

----------

kaz21 (01-06-2018), Pantherboy (01-06-2018), Perdita (01-06-2018), tammyy2j (03-06-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> why did her family publish the photo of her sick dying in hospital bed, very distasteful, poor woman


Thank you for saying so, I thought the same but was not sure whether I was being unreasonable and old-fashioned in my attitude.

----------

kaz21 (01-06-2018), lizann (01-06-2018), Pantherboy (01-06-2018), tammyy2j (03-06-2018)

----------


## lizann

> Thank you for saying so, I thought the same but was not sure whether I was being unreasonable and old-fashioned in my attitude.


im sorry i thought it was very disrespectful and distasteful and not nice to look at

----------

Perdita (02-06-2018), tammyy2j (03-06-2018)

----------


## lizann

has her death been acknowledged on screen yet

----------


## Pantherboy

> has her death been acknowledged on screen yet


When Cornelia passed away they put up a worded tribute/in memorium onscreen after that night?s episode. However, as far as the actual show is concerned, it has never been acknowledged that Morag has died. Indeed, when Alf & Martha were leaving on their honeymoon, Alf said they would be visiting his sisters to tell them the good news (& rationalised that they weren?t at the wedding because everything happened/was organised so quickly). When Alf & Martha finally returned they never talked about their visits with Morag etc. So, we have to assume that as far as H&A is concerned, Morag is still alive. It will be interesting to see if she is ever mentioned in the future (especially when it comes time for Ray/Alf to leave/retire)

----------

kaz21 (14-08-2020), Perdita (14-08-2020)

----------

